# Does anyone know any works for Piano, Violin x 2 and Cello?



## Anteaterking (Sep 3, 2009)

Lack of viola has really made finding a string quartet difficult. And the violinists can't switch to viola and don't want to transpose. Something from Baroque/Classical/Romantic would work. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I really think it is highly unlikely you will find anything... you need to drop one of the violinists and then you have a huge trio repertoire. If you do find something it might not be great music.

It _is_ possible to arrange a Baroque piece for this group or look into Trio Sonatas by Telemann or Corelli. Trio sonatas are for 4 instruments remember and your piano player could play harpsichord with the cello also playing a continuo line. Might be nice.


----------



## Anteaterking (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone else know ofanything?


----------

